# Mazzer Mini Mods



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello all

Now that I'm imminently going to be a Mazzer Mini owner, what common mods can be done to increase the enjoyment and usage/performance of the little beast? I note CC's hopper mod is a common step but is there anything else to look at?

Thanks in advance

Gordon


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Gut the doser. Strip it right back and it'll sweep perfectly clean.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I think the Mazzer that Jason1wood is sending him has already been modded for clean sweep.

There is a guide that GS11 did (see below)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?12252-SJ-Whippy-Mod&highlight=whippy

I think Jason was having a play with this one too.... there's a mod for the grind chute that keeps the grinds together

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders...od-t10908.html


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?12252-SJ-Whippy-Mod&highlight=whippy

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders...od-t10908.html


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Try these

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?12252-SJ-Whippy-Mod&highlight=whippy

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders...od-t10908.html

I think the clean sweep has already been done if its a CC one


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

OK, what about hopper mods, is coffeechap the man for the stubby ones?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It's just a collapsing lens hood


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> It's just a collapsing lens hood


AH!

I didn't realise that's all they were! Do you have a diameter for the reducing cap?

Cheers

Gordon

EDIT: 58mm should be the number right?

And then just a 58mm cap on the top?

G


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They're 58mm collapsible camera lens hoods. Available off eBay but CC tends to keep a cache of them if you want to get one from him. He does nice adjustment levers too if you want one of them.

There's a few different ways to get the doser sweeping clean, i think yours might be modded already. I did mine again last night, tried to get it down to garydyke levels of minimalism but couldn't quite get there.

View attachment 6073


Pretty pleased with the results, it's tidy as now.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I will be cleaning the Mini out so the sweep mod is only bits of card that you'll have to replace. The grinder already has the Coffeechap adjustable handle and it looks better than stock.


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

Brilliant. Looking forwards to seeing it ! Looks immaculate in the pics.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

It looks even better in the flesh, wasn't sure about the black as always seen Mazzers in grey but I love the black now.

Doing the easy mods will make it much better also.

Going to clean and box ready to go Monday.


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

Jason1wood said:


> It looks even better in the flesh, wasn't sure about the black as always seen Mazzers in grey but I love the black now.
> 
> Doing the easy mods will make it much better also.
> 
> Going to clean and box ready to go Monday.


Perfect! So what other mods can I do?


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Put some coffee in and grind it


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Clean sweep, and the lens hood method. Does away with the hopper. They're the mods I would do


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

gman147 said:


> Put some coffee in and grind it


Trick mod that is! Hehe


----------



## frasermade (Feb 26, 2014)

Jason1wood said:


> Clean sweep, and the lens hood method. Does away with the hopper. They're the mods I would do


Will do. Will scout the forum for more info on the clean sweep.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

It's really easy, just some stiff card, like a cut up playing card.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I tried to post a link yesterday but it wouldn't let me. Search for Whippy mod


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:
 

> I tried to post a link yesterday but it wouldn't let me. Search for Whippy mod


http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?12252-SJ-Whippy-Mod&highlight=Whippy

yup that shows you how to do the sweeper mod


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Just go metal on metal. No cards, no gimmicks







Just pure clean sweeps


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

gman147 said:


> Just go metal on metal. No cards, no gimmicks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oo no - the thought of metal scrapping against metal puts my teeth on edge!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Daren said:


> Oo no - the thought of metal scrapping against metal puts my teeth on edge!


I tried going metal on metal but couldn't get it quite right


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

It doesnt make a sound after a while but sweeps perfectly clean. Gary **** your man for the how-to's


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Give it 50 thwacks of (slight) metal on metal = silence and 0.1mm gap : )

Takes some trial and error on the bolt adjustment , but an hour of faffing for a lifetime of sweep clean


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Or just use some of the craft shop plasticard stuff to make the sweepers from , should last a lot longer than any cardboard and be more rigid for the same thickness so in theory would sweep cleaner.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> I tried going metal on metal but couldn't get it quite right


----------

